# Know Your World Geography?



## Swtbrat (Jan 8, 2008)

This is a great geography game for both kids and adults. As fast as you can click as close to the location on the map as possible. The game starts off easy with obvious locations but gets harder as the levels progress. You'll need big scores to be allowed to the higher levels. Good luck. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.startfrom.co.uk/Start-Games/Brain/know-your-world.aspx">http://www.startfrom.co.uk/Start-Games/ ... world.aspx</a><!-- m -->

Brat!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

oh man i suck..i fail..couldnt even get to the 2nd part


----------



## AB^ (Jan 8, 2008)

ok so I lost on level 10
score was 225,290
Traveler iq is 107


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

thats my site # yay!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Lost on level 6
score 189,002
traveler IQ 93


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 8, 2008)

I should of mentioned maybe we should save the pic of your score and post it here. :wink: 
On a different site I saw people showing their scores like that.

Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Here ya go!!


----------

